# Buying Plants Online??



## jolierouge (Oct 14, 2012)

Is this a "yay" or a "nay"?
I am wondering what issues can arise from buying plants online and what precautions would you have to take if you did so.
Also, if there is a green light for buying plants online, what sites would you recommend and not recommend.(I would need one that can ship to Canada)


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

I think buying plants online is fine just make sure you give them a good soak before you put them in your tank, I cant help with what websites as im from London but ebay is always worth a look.

Good luck


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I've heard good things about this place, and they do ship to canada! They have a great selection in my opinion. 

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Articles.asp?ID=109


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I try to get them from members here but if I cant I use plantedaquariumscentral.com 

They also sell on AB but i dont remember their ID.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

When using www.plantedaquariumscentral.com you can use the coupon code BETTAFISH for 10% off your purchase before shipping.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Aquariumplants.com is a great site to order plants from, its where I got all of mine. The plants usually come with small baby snails on them which can also be a plus.


----------



## jolierouge (Oct 14, 2012)

Ah, I see. Thank you all for the information. Now Alfred will get to have plants in his tank. (Huzzah!)


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> When using www.plantedaquariumscentral.com you can use the coupon code BETTAFISH for 10% off your purchase before shipping.




You can also use REDDITSPLANTEDTANK for 5%.. not sure if there are any redditors on here.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I am a redditor but didn't know that. Good to know.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

The mods on/r/plantedtank set it up


----------

